# What Each Type is the Best At



## lostintranslationn (Nov 30, 2013)

ESTP: The best at being douchebags
ISTP: The best at being mysterious
ESTJ: The best with managing money 
ISTJ: The best at being normal
ESFP: The best at being generous
ISFP: The best at being quiet artists
ESFJ: The best at people-pleasing
ISFJ: The best at being quietly loyal
ENTP: The best at being verbally attractive
INTP: The best at being know-it-alls
ENTJ: The best with confrontations
INTJ: The best at being rational/serious
ENFP: The best at being spontaneous/impulsive
INFP: The best at being wallflowers
ENFJ: The best at public speaking
INFJ: The best with words/storytelling


----------



## Magnesium (Jan 7, 2014)

Bad day?


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts (Dec 2, 2013)

If history is anything to go by, an INFJ having a bad day can be a dangerous thing.


----------



## lostintranslationn (Nov 30, 2013)

@Magnesium wait what, why'd you ask if I'm having a bad day?


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Yay! Best at being a wallflower, tragic but true.

I think we are the best at surprising people with our insight. Haha, probably because we are so quiet and in the background they were not expecting much anyway.


----------



## lostintranslationn (Nov 30, 2013)

@MelanieM 
Yes!!! Oh, god INFPs are my favorite!!!!!


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Poor ESTP's


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Vivid Melody said:


> Poor ESTP's


I don't know if she was trying to be bitchy or if in some extremely convoluted way she actually thought that was a compliment.


----------



## grassafue (Mar 20, 2014)

ENFPs are also best at charisma. Something about an ENFP is like a subconscious magnet.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

lostintranslationn said:


> ESTP: The best at being douchebags


Bad experience with one? They're not all douchebags...


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

lostintranslationn said:


> @Magnesium wait what, why'd you ask if I'm having a bad day?





lostintranslationn said:


> ESTP: The best at being douchebags



Maybe it's the typist garbage you're posting. Who knows.


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeesh. Put your schlongs back where they belong and clammies back in your jammies.

Pretty sure that she was just being facetious, and not blatantly insulting.


----------



## lostintranslationn (Nov 30, 2013)

Eggsies said:


> Yeesh. Put your schlongs back where they belong and clammies back in your jammies.
> 
> Pretty sure that she was just being facetious, and not blatantly insulting.



Thank you. Well said. Sorry if I offended any ESTPs. I was just writing what I've gathered as the collective stereotype of each type. It was supposed to be humorous.


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

I mean I don't blame you STs for taking it at face value, but cmon


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

ESTP: The best at being douchebags
ISTP: The best at being selfish
ESTJ: The best at being rigid
ISTJ: The best at being boring
ESFP: The best at being superficial
ISFP: The best at being submissive
ESFJ: The best at being needy
ISFJ: The best at being in the background
ENTP: The best at being try-hard
INTP: The best at being know-it-alls
ENTJ: The best at being a bully
INTJ: The best at being robot-like
ENFP: The best at being kind of a big deal. like.. people _like_ us..
INFP: The best at being angsty
ENFJ: The best at wanting to be liked
INFJ: The best at being aloof

All better. I think this equalizes things. Now, isn't everyone happy?:happy:

... why are you all looking at me like that.. have I got something on my chin?


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

^ painfully honest (and funny), except ENFPs may be right up there with ESFPs


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Tridentus said:


> ESTP: The best at being douchebags
> ISTP: The best at being selfish
> ESTJ: The best at being rigid
> ISTJ: The best at being boring
> ...


No, because the N crap is stuff you guys wear like badges of honour. *bullshit* 

Just stop.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

MelanieM said:


> ^ painfully honest (and funny), except ENFPs may be right up there with ESFPs


How dare you!

Don't you know I'm kind of a big deal.. :blushed:


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Tridentus said:


> How dare you!
> 
> Don't you know I'm kind of a big deal.. :blushed:


Everyone knows, own it!


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Tridentus said:


> ESFP: The best at being superficial
> ISFP: The best at being submissive


Er...no.

Se/Fi is_ not_ superficial, it's about as a blunt and as real as you can get.

Also, I would definitely not describe ISFPs as submissive, LOL. ISFPs are even blunter and harsher than ESFPs. Remember that both these types share the same functions with both INTJs and ENTJs.


----------

